
Prince died amid frantic plans for drug addiction treatment - kafkaesq
http://www.startribune.com/addiction-doctor-was-to-have-seen-prince-just-before-his-death/378051471/
======
kafkaesq
All I can say is:

It hurt to read that article -- but at least we know now.

